# Lamb is good meat



## robbo (Jun 17, 2009)

I live in France and lamb is a pretty common meat here. Before France I lived in Chad, Africa where goat and lamb were staples. Lamb is a great meat, very savory and moist. It is almost impossible not to succeed.

I have smoke 4 or 5 legs of lamb in my homemade smoker. See pics: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=ab09d207f0

Lamb does get to temperature and cooks pretty quickly. One of the first I cooked was measured with a Weber meat thermometer and reached temperature for Well Done (I think it was 140) in 2-3 hours. I wasn't ready for it yet and just kept it on the grill, still turned out great.

In Africa they call roasted lamb a Mishwi (at least that's how we pronounce it in English). They roast the whole thing, often stuffing it with rice, inside a huge brick oven usually for all day.

The great thing about lamb is even after a long smoke, unwrapped, it will not turn out dry like pork.

My recipe is simple. Rub the lamb with olive oil, Jeff's Rub and put it in the smoker. I tried some other rubs, pineaple and ginger...but just not my taste. Roasted meat should have a bite to it, not taste like a Pina Colada.

You can smoke it continuously if you like a strong smoke flavor, or only for the first hour or two...as you like. I usually have a can of water in the charcoal to keep the smoke moist.
Count on 30 minutes per pound for well done. I usually let mine cook longer. For an average bone in leg, around 5 hours. The fat layer on the outside of the leg will form a crust with the rub and seal in all the juices. 
I usually turn mine over after 2 hours. Then bring it in and let it sit for 30 minutes wrapped in a towel to let the juices and smoke flavor redistribute.

Since you don't need to wrap it up after an hour like pork roast, this is one meat you can put on the grill and forget about until you are ready to eat.

Never have any leftovers !!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice post.

Have never smoked lamb, may have to try it.

Nice smoker, is it home made by you?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 17, 2009)

Wonder how it would turn out if you coated with olive oil and rubbed with some nice tandoori or morracan spices the night before... then smoked with lots of smoke (due to shorter cooking times). I am thinking that would be really good... and differant!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 17, 2009)

Lotsa smoke bad.....thin and blue good, I would be carefulll when you say lots of smoke it could mean creosote which is nasty, I have learned the hard way.


----------



## dingle (Jun 17, 2009)

Back before the "big crash" I experimented with a rack of lamb. I marinated it in evoo,worch,basil, thyme, a little lemon, salt and cbp and also some balsamic vinegar. I smoked at a low heat over a little cherry. Cant remember what temp it was smoked to, however, I tend to keep things towards the RARE side.






I really enjoyed the rack of lamb, but next time would not marinate in so many ingredients. I think salt, pepper and garlic would have allowed more flavor from the lamb to come out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 17, 2009)

We just love lamb and eat alot probaly a couple 4-5 times a month. I usually cook them (rack that is) on the regular grill. I have smoked a leg and it was really good but I think I over cooked it but great smokey flavor.  dingle those look like a reaaly great rack of ribs there. Love the lamb.


----------



## dingle (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks mball! Sorry to Robbo, was not trying to hijack his thread. Just trying to agree that lamb is good!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Good thread, and nice posts from all. Lamb is great meat. Here at home we've decided that the best roasted lamb is minimalist lamb. Olive oil, CBP and kosher salt..that's it. Always a good feast.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude! yer killin me & Louie with this....Great Post!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Just finished looking at the pictures of your smoker. Very nicely done, and well designed for your space. Congratulations, and thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------

